# hitachi mv12 roter mounting for a raised pannel bit



## rjb (Feb 22, 2007)

the clearance in my mv12 is not big enough to allow a pannel raising bit through should i cut out the bushing holders that come from the factory or is there anouther way to do this?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Forums rjb. Glad to have you as a new member. Hope all your questions will be answer by our members.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rjb

Most do, here's show and tell how to do it
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-jr6.htm

But if you also want to use the ears when you use the router as a plunge router you can put in a 1/2" to 3/4" spacer to drop the router base under the router table,the panel bits don't need to drop below the table top to far.

Bj 





rjb said:


> the clearance in my mv12 is not big enough to allow a pannel raising bit through should i cut out the bushing holders that come from the factory or is there anouther way to do this?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you do decide to use template guides in the future, the small oak park plates take the larger template guides, and are available for only $20. 

I personally like the larger guides (I got mine from lee valley).

Hope this helps


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

* W e l o c m e . . A b o a r d . . rjb !!*

How about that for an answer to your question!! Thanks Bob!

Stick around... we can help you in all kinds of ways...

Enjoy!


----------

